# Oatmeal Milk Chocolate Stout/porter



## Doc (29/12/05)

Brainstorming ideas for tomorrows brewday with Scotty on the way home from the Braidwood brewday yesterday and we came up with a bunch of flavours that sound great together.

Oatmeal Milk Chocolate Stout/Porter with maybe some vanilla in secondary. May even stretch to an Imperial Stout with a little coffee too.

I've got some ideas on formulating it and need to check my inventory for some of the darker malts.

Anyone got and DON'Ts ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Ross (29/12/05)

Doc,

Cold steeped my coffee (4 tablespoons ground beans) with the speciallty grains previously, but the coffee flavour is all but gone in the final beer. Made my recent Vanilla mocha Porter by adding my coffee (3 tablespoons ground beans, hot water, strained) to the secondary - lovely rich coffee flavour that balances beautifully with the vanilla - gives a real chocolatey/coffee aroma... :chug:


----------



## Doc (29/12/05)

I'll keep the coffee addition in the back of my mind Ross. Sounds like an easy great method.

Here is the first hack at the recipe which is basically a Choc Porter I brewed recently with the addition of Oats and Lindt Choc.

Beers,
Doc

*Doc's Oatmeal Milk Choc Porter*

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

12-B Porter, Robust Porter

Min OG: 1.048 Max OG: 1.065
Min IBU: 25 Max IBU: 55
Min Clr: 43 Max Clr: 79 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.25
Anticipated OG: 1.051 Plato: 12.67
Anticipated EBC: 55.6
Anticipated IBU: 34.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 10.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 47.06 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.044 SG 10.84 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
63.0 5.20 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
7.5 0.62 kg. Powells Wheat Malt Australia 1.038 3
12.1 1.00 kg. Powells Pilsner Malt Australia 1.037 3
6.1 0.50 kg. Flaked Oats America 1.033 4
4.5 0.37 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 750
3.8 0.31 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 56
3.0 0.25 kg. JWM Roast Barley Australia 1.036 1400

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Stickelbrackt Pellet 11.70 28.7 60 min.
40.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.50 3.9 15 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.50 1.8 5 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 gm Lindt Cocoa 99Other 10 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP028 Edinburgh Ale


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 8.25
Water Qts: 29.59 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 28.00 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 3.39 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 66 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 72 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 80 Time: 60


Total Mash Volume L: 33.51 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.


----------



## Ross (29/12/05)

Looks nice Doc

- is 50gms of choc enough to give a good taste & how does it affect the head?

With the roast barley, isn't it more a stout than a porter?


Cheers Ross


----------



## Doc (29/12/05)

Ross said:


> Looks nice Doc
> 
> - is 50gms of choc enough to give a good taste & how does it affect the head?
> 
> ...



I'm going to scale the recipe back to 23 litres so 50 gr of 99% Cocoa should be just right.
The roast is more common in Stouts, but is still home in Porters, just not in the same quantities.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## GMK (29/12/05)

Doc

I ahve used Dark compound Cooking choc in my stout and porters to ggod effect.
i find Cocoe to bitter.
Put the choc in at the beginning of the boil.
Skim and u should be allright.

Hope this helps


----------



## Doc (29/12/05)

Ok, here is the recipe for tomorrow. The grain is crushed and the yeast starter is going great on Braidwood ESB wort 
Will hang fire on the coffee this time. Using the Lindt because I meant to use it in the Choc Porter I brewed a few months back, but forgot it.
The Grist looks like scroggin :lol:

Beers,
Doc


*Doc's Oatmeal Milk Choc Porter*

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

24-0 Specialty, Experimental and Historic

Min OG: 1.010 Max OG: 1.200
Min IBU: 0 Max IBU: 100
Min Clr: 0 Max Clr: 90 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.50 Wort Size (L): 23.50
Total Grain (kg): 5.42
Anticipated OG: 1.053 Plato: 13.21
Anticipated SRM: 30.1
Anticipated IBU: 34.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 30.32 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.041 SG 10.34 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.8 3.30 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
11.6 0.63 kg. Powells Pilsner Malt Australia 1.037 2
7.2 0.39 kg. Powells Wheat Malt Australia 1.038 1
9.2 0.50 kg. Flaked Oats America 1.033 2
4.4 0.24 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 381
3.8 0.20 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 28
2.9 0.16 kg. JWM Roast Barley Australia 1.036 711

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
18.00 g. Stickelbrackt Pellet 11.70 29.0 60 min.
24.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.50 4.0 15 min.
18.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.50 1.9 5 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
50 gm Lindt Cocoa 99Other 10 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP028 Edinburgh Ale


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 5.42
Water Qts: 29.59 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 28.00 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 5.16 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 66 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 72 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 80 Time: 60


Total Mash Volume L: 31.62 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.


----------



## Doc (30/12/05)

It has been brewed.
It is in the fermenter and yeast pitched.
Smelt and looked the goods going into the fermenter. Now the wait while fermentation takes place.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Ross (30/12/05)

Doc said:


> It has been brewed.
> It is in the fermenter and yeast pitched.
> Smelt and looked the goods going into the fermenter. Now the wait while fermentation takes place.
> 
> ...



I'm really keen to hear how this one turns out Doc, so please post results...

Is there a reason for boiling the cocoa? Could it be added to secondary? Reason being, I seem to get far more predictable flavour adding later...

cheers Ross


----------



## Doc (30/12/05)

The reason I boiled it is because 99% Cocoa is quite bitter. I wanted to also boil off any oils or just leave them behind with the trub.
As it turned out a lot of the Cocoa residue and some oil was left behind, so I don't know how much of the flavour will be in the beer. Will have to wait and see. 
I'll post taste tests as I make them.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Scotty (30/12/05)

Nice one mate, went to the HB shop yesterday and picked up what i needed for my Milk Choc Stout. (For those who don't kno doc and i agreed to have similar yet different beers). This will be my FIRST!! AG brew and i hope for it to be a ripper! I hope to do it on the 1st or the 2nd and will tell all how it went.

Scotty


----------



## Ross (30/12/05)

Scotty said:


> Nice one mate, went to the HB shop yesterday and picked up what i needed for my Milk Choc Stout. (For those who don't kno doc and i agreed to have similar yet different beers). This will be my FIRST!! AG brew and i hope for it to be a ripper! I hope to do it on the 1st or the 2nd and will tell all how it went.
> 
> Scotty
> [post="100049"][/post]​



Best of luck Scotty - hope it runs smoothly for you... Welcome to the pleasures of 
AG....

cheers Ross...


----------



## Scotty (8/1/06)

Hey Doc, how's your MC stout going? Mine is good, I decided to bottle half and rack the rest to go in the keg later. 

Scotty


----------



## Peter Wadey (8/1/06)

DR,
Tsk tsk!
Why are you calling it a Milk thingy?
I can't see any lactose and with 99% cocoa, I doubt Lindt would be calling it milk chocolate.

If you don't look out the true chocolate appreciators in your family will offer you no more than No Frills cooking chocolate to waste on your beer next time.

Uphold truth in labelling!

Wadey out


----------



## Doc (8/1/06)

I was going to add lactose then decided that would be bad.
The oats should give me a nice mouth texture (ala milk) 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Peter Wadey (9/1/06)

But not the sweetness.

Pete


----------



## Doc (9/1/06)

Peter Wadey said:


> But not the sweetness.
> [post="101655"][/post]​



Pete. Are you being the Style Nazi 
Styles, I don't need no stinking styles :lol:

Doc


----------



## Doc (10/1/06)

Scotty said:


> Hey Doc, how's your MC stout going? Mine is good, I decided to bottle half and rack the rest to go in the keg later.



Took a sample from Primary last night.
It is tasting pretty good.
I'm very happy that the Lindt 99% Cocoa didn't over bitter the beer.
Will rack it this week and let it sit for another week or so before kegging.
There is probably not quite as much chocolate flavour as I was going for, so if I brew it again I'll up some of the roasted malts.
I'm also tempted to maybe throw in a little vanilla essence when kegging 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (20/2/06)

Finally kegging this beer right now.
Just drunk at least 250ml straight from the fermenter at 18degC and it is awesome.
If it improves with a lower temp and carbonation then I've just found my new house Choc Porter  

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Phrak (1/5/07)

And the verdict is?


----------



## Maxt (1/5/07)

Have made this 3 times now this year (thanks Doc). I have gone with high quality cocoa powder , and I prefer the results over the Lindt choc.
Are you pre-cooking the oats Doc?


----------



## Pumpy (25/6/07)

Kabooby mashed 40L Docs Choc Oatmeal Porter on a Brew day and we split the wort , I used a Nottingham yeast , It is a really nice drop .

Will make it again  

The Cocoa does not have any effect on the head at all .

Pumpy


----------



## Xander (21/2/15)

Is there a partial version of this??

Newish brewer here - Not at the All Grain level yet!

Cheers


----------



## Yob (21/2/15)

I don't know, but awesome necro


----------



## Samuel Adams (23/2/15)

Xander said:


> Is there a partial version of this??
> 
> Newish brewer here - Not at the All Grain level yet!
> 
> Cheers


Just replace the base malt with extract to the same OG & steep the specialty malts


----------



## WarmerBeer (23/2/15)

Samuel Adams said:


> Just replace the base malt with extract to the same OG & steep the specialty malts


Except the oats won't convert with steeping. You'll need to at least perform a mini mash to get them to convert. 
Oats / corn /polenta / rice are amongst adjuncts that don't contain enough / any diastatic power to convert their starches into sugar.


----------

